# Indoor Garden Railroad



## Chaostrain (Jan 27, 2015)

I got some good deals on a few pieces of track I needed to complete the design I have in mind. Of course I had to test it to make sure everything works.
N Scale Indoor Garden Railroad - YouTube 

Here's the whistle stop store/rooms/café I'm planning on putting at a straight part of the larger loop.


----------



## kilowatt62 (Aug 18, 2019)

I like that a lot. Very much resembles a neighborhood general store from the area I grew up in.


----------

